# New ukulele book for beginners!



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks, hope you like the idea of my new book that is available on Smashwords and Kindle store.

Its called, What Ukulele Players REALLY want to know, and is written as a guide for beginners.

I am a player, and found myself frustrated when starting out that the tuition books were so prescriptive - you MUST do this and that. I therefore wrote a short guide on a whole range of topics that the books just dont answer - what size uke to buy, how much to practice, how to clean it, do I need fingernails! etc. Its designed to be read in conjunction with other teaching methods, I think its light hearted, and hope it helps empower new players.

Book is on smashwords here - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37988

Amazon UK here - 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-want/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1295456170&sr=1-8

Amazon UK here - http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1295455126&sr=1-8

Enjoy, and comments welcomed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Barry, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Ann - will get to the avatar and signature thing tout suite!

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## ballykindle (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey BarryMaz - thanks for posting

I bought yesterday - its a great little book and has helped me out heaps - THANK YOU


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I play a Uke!  Have a tenor. It's a blast!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Ballykindle - glad to hear it

Patrick - its fun isnt it - so easy for beginners to pick up and cant help but put a smile on your face


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks - really pleased with the feedback this book has received.  It seems to be doing rather well.

Now in the top 100 in the UK in the Music section of the Kindle, and in the top 20 of the same on Amazon.com!

Rather humbling to see my book rubbing shoulders with the likes of Ozzy Osbourne and the Beatles (lol!)

If you are thinking about the uke, or have friends who are starting out, I hope you can take a look or sample it.

Also available on Smashwords for those kindleless...

Enjoy, and BIG thanks to anyone who purchased.

Baz


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

The book is still going well, so thanks to those who bought. If you know a uke player or somebody thinking of starting out - give it a recommendation - lots of great tips for new players!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

The book is still going well, so support is much appreciated. Now doing well in the music book charts of ALL books, not just Kindle (wow)

Anyway - even if you dont have a kindle to hand - you can sample the book using the cool Amazon widget on the link below. It looks great when blown up to full screen.

http://www.gotaukulele.com/2011/03/check-out-sample-of-my-ebook-in-kindle.html


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Book update - and a HUGE thank you!

The book made the top 10 (number 7 in fact) of all Kindle music books in the UK - I am staggered, and extremely flattered.

Doing well in the US too!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-Want/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1302617995&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello ukulele strummers! (or would be strummers -  )

My book has continued to do well and thanks for kind comments or if you bought.

Rather thrilled that it is also now available in paperback format (its the same book but... in print!)

Also on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-Want/dp/1461059941/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1303325650&sr=1-2

Any uke queries gratefully received and answered!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks - couple of really nice emails this weekend from new uke players about the book.  Thanks!

It's also now in paperback, and also on the German Kindle store.


If you are (or if you know) a ukulele player, then that is who the book is aimed at.  Not a traditional tutor book - look elsewhere for song sheets - but it answers all the other burning questions.  In fact, read this before you start strumming and I hope you will avoid buying that (all too common) first shonky instrument!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well continued thanks for support from my readership - people are clearly enjoying the book as daily sales in May are exceeding those seen in April.

Also picked up a very nice review on the well regarded Ukulele site - Ukulelia - http://ukulelian.blogspot.com/2011/04/barry-mazs-new-book.html

Thanks all - book link is in my signature below if you are interested - try strumming - will put a smile on your face!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks - another call to ukulele strummers (or if you dont play, you know someone who is starting out)

The book is on both Amazon stores and would be delighted if you could tell the music fan in your life about it - its done rather well in the Amazon charts!

US Store - http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK

UK Store - http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-Want/dp/B004JN11WK

And to be cheeky on a Kindle based forum (lol) = paperback -http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-Want/dp/1461059941/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, today was a good day.

I started blogging and writing about the ukulele solely with the intention of

a) helping new players, and
b) trying to get people who had never considered the uke, playing an instrument.

On another forum I am on over last couple of days, a forum regular started taking a real interest in the idea of the ukulele.  They were not convinced, but on the grounds of "oh I dont know, i cant play music, I'm shy etc"

Anyway, we kept the discussion up and they went out today and bought a uke ( A Kala model).  They also bought my book plus some other items by others I respect (DVD, songbook etc)

As I say, today is a good day - it's what I got into writing and blogging about this subject for!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

What a week

There have been some high profile ukulele albums released this week, including the long awaited CD by Eddie Vedder.  Not sure if that was the reason, but the ukulele was all over the UK national press recently (both the newspapers and on TV news).  

The result was some record days for my blog, and at one point my book was top 3 in the Kindle music book chart in the UK, and top 10 in the same in the USA.  Staggering.

if you have been bitten by the ukulele bug (or would like to be!) - take a look at the book (links above) - its the perfect beginner guide.

Enjoy, and thanks to those who already bought!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

More sales this week and a couple more kind reviews.

Thankfully, Amazon also linked my kindle version with my paperback, so viewers of one see that little box next to the picture to show it is on the other version also.

( see - http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-Want/dp/1461059941 )

I have also started work on another book - this time a bio of my time playing musical instruments, and why I made the switch from guitar to ukulele!

Get in touch if any questions!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Many thanks due if you purchased, my book reached #3 in kindle music book chart earlier today on amazon UK!

Amazing!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks, not been on here in a while (some holiday   , some busy times at work   ) but the book has been doing consistently well, holding good chart placings on both sides of Atlantic.

I believe it's really filling a gap (so my readers tell me!) going beyond what normal tutor books give you.

If you like the idea of starting with ukulele, give it a look or try the sample - it might convert you to start playing!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, doesnt time fly? Today is 6 month anniversary of my book being published. Seems like only yesterday.

I blogged a big thank you today as it's success has really humbled me!

See http://www.gotaukulele.com/2011/07/6-month-ukulele-book-anniversary.html


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, the book continues to do well, and it's really nice seeing it being recommended on forums, Facebook etc.

Try a sample, especially if you are thinking of starting out on uke!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311677363&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

It's summer, its warm, what better than playing music in the garden to the sound of the hissing of summer lawns (to quote Joni Mitchell!)

As such, my book is on sale for the summer!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312670464&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Really nice 5 star review on amazon.co.UK

By Clifford Canty - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)   
This review is from: What Ukulele Players Really Want to Know (Paperback)
This is an excellent book well written by and expert in his field. Baz guides you through the different aspects of the ukulele in a very helpful way.I suggest anyone considering buying a ukulele buys this book first.Another plus point is that it fits in the storage pocket of my gig bag!

The comments I've received are really touching. Thanks to anyone who bought. Still top 20 in both stores in music book charts.


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

The book continues to do will in is regularly the best selling ukulele book on Amazon. Still on sale for the summer so grab it or recommend it while it's on offer.

Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314640247&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

More good news and a vote of thanks to buyers. At the end of last week my book went to number 1 in the Amazon UK chart for all Music reference books, and number two in the Kindle music section.

Flabbergasted!

Really pleased it's found a wide audience. Hope there are some people on this group who have taken benefit from it!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

A bump for new forum members, do you play the uke, do you know anyone who plays the uke, or are you, perhaps, uke curious? 

My book is the best priced, chart topping guide that any ukulele player needs to read! Links on posts above!

Thanks all!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, we are into another month and my ukulele book is still receiving great feedback. Seems only yesterday in launched so I'm delighted how many new budding players there are out there!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317825570&sr=1-1

It's not a tutor book, it's a handbook for new players answering the multitude of questions they have that the traditional tutor books don't go into.

Thanks all!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks - not been on for a while, but for the benefit of me Kindleboards readers, can I refresh memories of my book

Seems to me now the ukulele boom is in full swing, and finding the instrument on all manner of tv shows, advertisements and the like.

If you are starting out, you might want to check my book.nits not a tutor book, more of an owners manual for new players!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319492641&sr=1-1

Have loved the experience writing this and the feedback I've had. The feel good instrument!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Another week of strumming!

Nice to get a couple of emails this week from new players who said the book really helped them out. One had read it after playing uke solo for a couple of weeks, then ventured to her first ukulele club. It was brilliant to read that she felt that she wasn't intimidated and was able to talk uke with some players who had been at it for years! Great stuff

The book went back in to the top 20 Kindle Music books in the UK this week, and as always, eternally grateful.

Any new members on here thinking of playing the ukulele or have just started, give me a buzz - happy to help with any issues or gripes

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320357047&sr=1-1 - UK STORE

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320357082&sr=1-1 - US STORE

Best wishes all!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I always thought it would be fun to play the ukulele.


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

John - give it a go - the beauty of the uke is twofold

a) - they can be bought cheaply
b) - the initial learning curve is very shallow, so most people pick up basics quickly

Beyond that of course, you can then spend a lifetime learning, and buy ukes that cost thousands, but the key is that neither are essential to have fun

You might be pleased to learn that on Kindle store and Smashwords I have halved the price of the book for the Christmas season, and it will stay that way until end of December.

Would be great to hear of another strummer!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

UPDATE

my uke guidebook has now been reduced in price by HALF for the Christmas season, and will stay that way until end of the year!

Went top ten in the UK kindle music book chart too!

Thinking about getting a uke for Christmas? Read this guide to help you choose.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322308006&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322307815&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I'm suspecting that there are a fair few new ukuleles being considered this Christmas - if book sales are anything to go by. During this week, my ukulele handbook went to the very top of the kindle music book chart in the UK!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323031765&sr=1-1

If you are buying a loved one a uke, make sure they check out the book - its packed with tips for the new player, including advice on how to buy an instrument!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well the sale price has certainly helped the rankings - been in and out of the top 10 music books on UK Kindle chart for couple of weeks now.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323897571&sr=1-1

BIG thanks to anyone who bought!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope you are all well and truly looking forward to Christmas. Last few days now to grab my book at half price!

Links in thread above.

All the very best!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, 2011 ended very well, with my book hitting number one music referenc book again in the UK and making the top ten in the USA.

Technically the half price sale ended at the close of the year, but amazon want to wait til new price via Smashwords, Barnes & Noble etc filters thru before they adjust the kindle price up again.

Therefore, the good news is you can still grab it half price. Not sure when they will action the change though,

Happy New Year all!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325343981&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325539108&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Still selling very well and not dropped out of the top 10 music reference section on Amazon UK for some time now!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, it's been a little time coming, but the follow up to the bestselling music reference book, What Ukulele Players Really Want To Know is being finalised, and will launch next week!

Until then, you can grab the first book at a reduced price on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328052565&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Just to let you know, am running a free to enter competition to win one of five copies of my book on my blog. Feel free to share, details on link below.

http://www.gotaukulele.com/2012/01/competition-5-copies-of-my-ebook-up-for.html


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

And my original ukulele book, a bestseller in the Kindle Music book chart is still going strong! This is the one to read first if you are interested in my new book.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329753467&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

My original ukulele book still the one troubling the music book charts!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330769489&sr=8-2

And, for one week from March 4, if you go to my book on Smashwords, you can download a copy in Kindle format for 50% off using the code REW50 for Read an Ebook Week. Code only works from March 4th!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37988


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to those who ordered during the Smashwords promotion week.

My books in both kindle and paperback formats can be found on my Amazon author page

http://www.amazon.com/Barry-Maz/e/B004M27J4M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Book still doing well, and great to see so many readers of the first book get in touch and let me know they enjoyed the follow up. Any questions let me know. Also, keep an eye out for my new chord book coming soon.


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

My follow up to the bestselling beginners uke book - on kindle and also in paperback!

http://www.amazon.com/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333905528&sr=1-2


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

And a reminder of the one that started it all. The first book in my trio, and still the best selling.

One for beginners - aimed to build background knowledge to owning a ukulele.

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Still troubling the music book charts 

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335695262&sr=8-1

This is the book that started it all - not a tutor book, but an owners handbook aimed at beginners. I wrote it because the tutor books that are out there just don't tell you what you really want to know - yes they give you chord shapes and a few simple songs, but where do they advise on what to buy? How to change strings? How to hold the uke, store it, clean it. This book aims to plug the gaps!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Still rocking the Amazon Charts - and, changed the cover too!
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336733997&sr=8-2


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

My original ukulele owners manual - back in the top100 music books on Amazon. Not a tutor book, more of an owners handbook that deals with the stuff that commercial tutor books miss out!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338930125&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I'm seeing that the ukulele boom is still going strong. Three of my uke books are in the top 15 spots in all music reference on Amazon Uk, With this one at number 3!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341042843&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Still the bestselling title in my collection! Calling ukulele beginners!
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342028216&sr=8-2&keywords=what+ukulele+players+really+want+to+know

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342028256&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

This is still perhaps the one I am most proud of. Friends talked me in to writing a guide for beginners. Little did I know how popular it would become..
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Minor panic in the week as the book disappeared from Amazon (grrrr) -anyway, they sorted it!
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344880301&sr=8-2&keywords=what+ukulele+players+really+want+to+know


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

My original ukulele beginners handbook, and still the most popular

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346795272&sr=1-1&keywords=what+ukulele+players+really+want+to+know

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346795426&sr=1-1


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

The bestseller - and a great introduction for new ukulele players!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350055493&sr=8-2&keywords=what+ukulele+players


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Christmas is coming - one for the stocking if you are grabbing somebody a ukulele this year!
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=la_B004M27J4M_1_2_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1352542615&sr=1-2


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

A new look - same great content!
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=la_B004M27J4M_1_2_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353929511&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=la_B004M27J4M_1_2_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353929535&sr=1-2


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Price cut for Christmas on both the Kindle edition and the paperback - last minute present idea for the ukulele player in your life?
http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-Want/dp/1461059941/ref=la_B004M27J4M_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355991278&sr=1-2


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

So, who received a ukulele for Christmas then?

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Back in the top 100 in category on Amazon.com

Thanks to all who have supported this book!


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Price cut on this book, and indeed on all my ukulele books as of today on Amazon Kindle stores
http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362672362&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1362672352&sr=8-3&keywords=what+ukulele+players


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Many thanks for your support - this morning my book back in the top 20 in category on Amazon. Thrilled!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1363767364&sr=8-1&keywords=what+ukulele+players


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

My original ukulele beginners owners manual - and still the best seller!

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/


----------

